# Attack Dogs



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

Im looking for some form of dog models to add to a piece im doing at the moment and can't fined any, anywhere if anyone has any ideas let me know plz.

thanks.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Orions hounds while hard to get hold of would be perfect I think. That's what I bought them for. You used to be able to get them seperatly from GW I believe.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

The warmachine Khador range has a warhound model


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

thanks for your time and the tip..

Grimhad


----------

